# Attn Larry LAMP



## Don L. (Nov 6, 2004)

There is a SC chrome strip on EBAY.
I remember you needed one. nodeal 
Don L
atspam town USA:blacksuit


----------



## Larry A. Lamp (Nov 23, 2004)

*SC Chrome Strip*

It sold for a lot more than I wanted to give. If I can't find one at a reasonable price I am going to sell the one I have and forget about it. They are too valuable to own. Kind of like radiator caps with the wing on them. Even green ones with a bolt drilled through the top are nearly $50.00!


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

S series radiator cap painted green sold for 76.00 the other day, shift boot around 29.00. I was thinking a new boot from Case is 6.49 and a new S series radiator cap is like 69.00. Guess I need to buy some new ones and list them. I'm curious, what did the chrome strip bring.
caseman-d


----------

